# Trifexis - yearly hearworm prevention meds?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

May arrived and it's time for monthly worm control meds again... 

Hi, after heartworm blood test came back negative, 

we were prescribed Trifexis for the first time.

Box says prevents heartworm, treats and controls adult fleas and treats intestinal worms.

Too good to be true?

Found this vet run website (nothing to do with our dog, just a quick search)
http://www.justanswer.com/dog-healt...gs-trifexis-yesterday-one-vomited-within.html


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our rescue girl Skyy was on Trifexis (we have her former vet records), do not know if she had any side effects - we put her on Sentinel, which prevents fleas, heartworms, roundworms, whipworms, hookworms.

We did not have any problems with our vizslas taking Sentinel (we had 4 v's).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

4 Vs, that's great  lots of experience. 
This is my first. 14 months old. Great personality, funny too. 

Last year we were on Sentinel as well, this year vet said it is on back order and Trifexis is good as well. 
Administered first tablet today, so far no visible side effects.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have both of our dogs on Triflexis and haven't had any problems. We opted for it because Chuck loves to swim and if you use down the back stuff, they can't swim for a few days. Easier and no mess.


----------

